# قياس نسبة السكر في الفواكه



## bencher_qui (30 يونيو 2007)

هل من الممكن ان يساعدني احد في ايجاد طريقة لقياس نسبة السكر في الفواكه وذلك بدون تاثيرات جانبية على الفاكهة(دون اتلافها) ....مثلا بالاشعة تحت الحمراء(spectrométrie) او الموجات الصوتية ...ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------

